

I Don’t Need No Stinking API: Web Scraping for Fun and Profit - sytelus
https://blog.hartleybrody.com/web-scraping/

======
dchuk
Nice article, covers most of the issues that scrapers have to wrestle with.
Light on actual details/code though, I find this to be more of a goto when it
comes to a good example of a scraping guide: [http://jakeaustwick.me/python-
web-scraping-resource/](http://jakeaustwick.me/python-web-scraping-resource/)

~~~
Jake232
One of my scrapers just alerted me to my link being posted here :). Glad to
hear you're still finding it useful, I'll probably update it in the near
future too; got a list of things I want to add to it.

------
richerlariviere
I'm looking for Web scraping challenges. Do you have any suggestion, Hacker
News community?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Quroa

~~~
richerlariviere
Thanks for your input!

